# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Täynnä-valon käyttö

## deepthroat

> Ke 5.6. 18:43 Kirkonmäenkadulla tuli vastaan linjan 13 auto suunnassa 1 Täynnä-valo päällä. Koskahan olisin viimeksi nähnyt valon ylipäätään palavan?!


No eihän sitä saa sytyttää palamaan ilman työnjohdon lupaa ja moniko kuljettaja ehtii kiireessä moista lupaa kyselemään?

----------


## PepeB

> No eihän sitä saa sytyttää palamaan ilman työnjohdon lupaa ja moniko kuljettaja ehtii kiireessä moista lupaa kyselemään?


Totta. Sitä tuskin paljoa kysellään kiireessä tai sitten ei edes laiteta päälle. Siinä taas yksi asia missä ei ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Rester

Meillä ainakin on ohjeistus, että täynnä-valon saa laittaa päälle, jos auto on ihan oikeasti niin tuulilasikuormassa, ettei sinne ole enää turvallista ottaa yhtäkään matkustajaa lisää. Toki työnjohdolle pitää tuosta ilmoittaa, mutta ei sen sytyttämiseen todellakaan mitään lupaa tarvita, vaan ihan tervettä harkintaa käyttäen tuon voi sytyttää.  :Very Happy: 

Tähän liittyen yksi erikoinen asia, jota ei saa ilman työnjohdon lupaa tehdä, on kilpien pimeäksi laitto kesken linjasivun. Tästä olisi hyötyä mm. silloin, kun alkaa aikataulusta siinä määrin myöhässä, että seuraava saman linjan auto alkaa hengittämään niskaan. Ainakin joissakin tapauksissa tämä "pimeänä ajo" luetaan ajamattomaksi lähdöksi (vaikka siitä siis ilmoittaisikin). Ilmeisesti sitten jonkin logiikan mukaan 2 saman linjan auton peräkkäin ajattaminen on järkevämpää kuin se, että myöhässäoleva vaunu ottaisi aikatauluaan kerralla kiinni niin, että ehtisi ottamaan seuraavalta päätteeltä lähdön ajoissa.

----------


## ultrix

> No eihän sitä saa sytyttää palamaan ilman työnjohdon lupaa


WTF? Jo on byrokraattiset ohjeistukset keksitty.

Palvelu- ja myyntiohje 2011 toteaa vain (kohdassa 6.2.6., sivulla 40), että _"mikäli auto todella on täynnä, on muistettava ilmoittaa työnjohdolle asiasta"._ Eli ei lupa-anomus, vaan vain täynnäajoilmoitus, jotta tieto kulkee myös Tilaajalle. 

Voi kai sen vaikka pääteseisonnan aikana ilmoittaa, ei kai sitä juuri sillä punaisella minuutilla tarvitse ottaa radiotaajuuksia haltuun?

----------


## deepthroat

> WTF? Jo on byrokraattiset ohjeistukset keksitty.
> 
> Palvelu- ja myyntiohje 2011 toteaa vain (kohdassa 6.2.6., sivulla 40), että _"mikäli auto todella on täynnä, on muistettava ilmoittaa työnjohdolle asiasta"._ Eli ei lupa-anomus, vaan vain täynnäajoilmoitus, jotta tieto kulkee myös Tilaajalle. 
> 
> Voi kai sen vaikka pääteseisonnan aikana ilmoittaa, ei kai sitä juuri sillä punaisella minuutilla tarvitse ottaa radiotaajuuksia haltuun?


No meidän yhtiössä kun ei vastoin liikennöintisopimuksia ole mitään muita kommunikaatiovälineitä työnjohtoon, joka häipyy viimeistään kello 16.00, kuin mahdolliset kuljettajien omat matkapuhelimet, niin nuo täynnä yms. liikennehäiriöilmoitukset ei oikeastaan koskaan lähde suorittajalta tilaajaa kohden. Näin siis linjoilla 7, 10, 15,22 ja 27.

----------


## Rester

> No meidän yhtiössä kun ei vastoin liikennöintisopimuksia ole mitään muita kommunikaatiovälineitä työnjohtoon, joka häipyy viimeistään kello 16.00, kuin mahdolliset kuljettajien omat matkapuhelimet, niin nuo täynnä yms. liikennehäiriöilmoitukset ei oikeastaan koskaan lähde suorittajalta tilaajaa kohden. Näin siis linjoilla 7, 10, 15,22 ja 27.


Mikäs niitä estää ilmoittamasta vaikka esim. seuraavana arkipäivänä, kun itse on ennen klo 16:tta töissä? Ei sitä lisäkapasiteettia saada, jos tieto riittämättömyydestä ei koskaan saavuta liikenteen tilaaajaa. Eikä tuo kuljettajan "oikeusturvaa" mahdollisten sanktoiden kannalta ainakaan paranna, jos auton täyttyessä pysäkille jätetty matkustaja ottaa asiakseen valittaa asiasta eteenpäin. Käytännössä on tullut nimittäin todettua, että harva pysäkilläolija tuon täynnä-valon (tai tuulilasikuorman) merkityksen ymmärtää, vaan jää vimmatusti huitomaan auton painaessa pysäkin ohi pysähtymättä.




> Eli ei lupa-anomus, vaan vain täynnäajoilmoitus, jotta tieto kulkee myös Tilaajalle. 
> 
> Voi kai sen vaikka pääteseisonnan aikana ilmoittaa, ei kai sitä juuri sillä punaisella minuutilla tarvitse ottaa radiotaajuuksia haltuun?


Juurikin näin se ainakin omalla työpaikalla menee; valo päälle, kun on täyttä ja ilmoitellaan sitten asiasta sopivan tilaisuuden tullen työnjohdolle.

----------

